# how good is my fillys bloodline?



## Yorkshire dumpling (12 January 2011)

i have been doing research on my filly and have found her on a breed website with a family history, i thought her breeding was good but i am curious how good/bad it really is? honest but not brutal opinions pweez 
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/aprilfall+tuppence

her family history can be traced back to 1600's and has a mix or morgan tb and others in her line but mainly tbs going further and further back. i never realised i could get so much breed history !


----------



## ISH_lover (12 January 2011)

she has Secretariat in her bloodlines surely that has to count for something apart from that im not sure


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (12 January 2011)

ISH_lover said:



			she has Secretariat in her bloodlines surely that has to count for something apart from that im not sure
		
Click to expand...

isnt that big red? hes the one that won kentucky derby and set an unbeaten record? !! i didnt even see his name lol


----------



## ISH_lover (12 January 2011)

yeah haha. that sites great  i used it for my horses breeding and found he goes all the way back to Man O' War and War Admiral


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (12 January 2011)

ISH_lover said:



			yeah haha. that sites great  i used it for my horses breeding and found he goes all the way back to Man O' War and War Admiral 

Click to expand...

i have just traced his breeding back to Eclipse who died in 1789!!!! wow


----------



## whirlwindhorses (12 January 2011)

Her Dam August Gypsy Moth is a full sister to my stallion August Skyhawk and one of my mares August Chikara.  What colour is your filly? 
Skyhawk






Chikara


----------



## whirlwindhorses (12 January 2011)

On her Sires side you have First Draft who is one of the most successful and influential Appaloosa performance stallions of all time, sire of showjumpers, eventers and many winning show horses.
On Dams side you have Klaus, 12 times national champion and worked at Medium level Dressage, and the mare Candy Bell who was a Grade B showjumper.


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (13 January 2011)

whirlwindhorses said:



			Her Dam August Gypsy Moth is a full sister to my stallion August Skyhawk and one of my mares August Chikara.  What colour is your filly? 
Skyhawk






Chikara





Click to expand...

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._149556645071649_100000519423381_345657_1711g

my filly  xx


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (13 January 2011)

whirlwindhorses said:



			On her Sires side you have First Draft who is one of the most successful and influential Appaloosa performance stallions of all time, sire of showjumpers, eventers and many winning show horses.
On Dams side you have Klaus, 12 times national champion and worked at Medium level Dressage, and the mare Candy Bell who was a Grade B showjumper.
		
Click to expand...

wow thanks for that i didnt realise she had some good ones in there. if you find anymore with some info would appreciate the info xx

your stallion is beautiful by the way xx


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (13 January 2011)

my filly xx


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (13 January 2011)

Very british appaloosa bloodlines are decent ones but not the ones i would pick, i prefer the american bloodlines and find the Centaur horses a little heavy for my liking but are good horses just bigger and chunkier types


----------



## whirlwindhorses (13 January 2011)

Yorkshire dumpling said:










my filly xx
		
Click to expand...

She is lovely, very spotty! Looks like she is going to be quite tall.


----------



## Yorkshire dumpling (14 January 2011)

whirlwindhorses said:



			She is lovely, very spotty! Looks like she is going to be quite tall.
		
Click to expand...

she's about 14.3hh atm and is 20 months old

thank you  love her to bits and spots are just the icing on the cake for me, she is so well mannered compared to what she was when i bought her xx


----------



## thornacre arabians (20 February 2011)

Here is an advert I found I have copied and pasted below. This is from one of my good friends the breeder of this filly 'APRILFALL TUPPENCE 2yrs appaloosa filly sold by Kaz Dumplin Mainprize. need to trace new owner. tuppence has been reg as out of august gypsy moth, its a lie. this filly has been reg on baps main reg. she is only eligable to go on the annex reg. new owner please contact me i am the breeder. this has been reported.'

My friend owns Kadan stud who bred this filly whom yorkshire pudding has now sold on a week or so back. Kadan stud has Corskie Vision who this filly is by but the girl who has been asking about its pedigree on this forum has decided upon her silly self to register it with BaPS as being out of a mare who never carried it! The stallion has not been near August Gypsy Moth. Kadan Tuppence should be this fillys registered name and kadan stud trusted this woman to register it with the correct pedigree. I am assuming the reason its got this pedigree is because she thought it would make the horse more saleable! I'm also presuming that the society do not require foals to be DNA tested and this is why its been allowed. The relevant society has been notified of this but we are now trying to trace the new owner of this filly as we fear she has bought this filly because of its pedigree and she needs to be rightfully informed. I'm also assuming Yorkshire pudding you are aware of the illegalities of falsely registering this fillys pedigree and the consequences that will occur. 
And before you comment that her pedigree is on All Breed Pedigree Query I can for one tell you anybody and I mean anybody can put their horses pedigree be it correct or not and therefore cannot be used as an accurate reference.

I would like to apologise to the rest of the people who have so willingly and helpful discussed your fillys so called pedigree but you have lead them to believe it has a pedigree it doesn't. Ps sorry if there are any typos I'm so annoyed by this womans deceit it is untrue!!


----------



## lhotse (20 February 2011)

Interestingly, Tuppence's Fortune aka Yorkshire Pudding posted about Barvae Penelope.
So she was trying to find out about the breeding of the true dam of her filly. Surely it is fraud to falsely sell a horse as something it is not, when you know the truth? So this YP/TF, whatever her name is on course for a court case hopefully

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=411361


----------



## vision0779 (20 February 2011)

as the breeder of this filly i really hope this girl does have to face court action. this is a good filly that im proud of having bred.
shes slagged me saying tuppence was thin and unhandled ect ect then reg her with deliberate wrong pedigree. what a stupid girl really really annoyed.


----------



## lhotse (20 February 2011)

The one thing I can't understand though, how did she manage to register the filly without a covering certificate from the sire? Surely the breed society would insist on one for a new registration, I know that the Welsh society does.


----------



## foxy1 (20 February 2011)

yes that's puzzling me too; can you explain vision?


----------



## magic104 (20 February 2011)

I dont know of a breed society that would reg an offspring without the covering cert.  There is usually a deadline as well which if you go over entails DNA etc.  This is a problem when studbooks are not uniform in their rules.


----------



## magic104 (20 February 2011)

lhotse said:



			Interestingly, Tuppence's Fortune aka Yorkshire Pudding posted about Barvae Penelope.
So she was trying to find out about the breeding of the true dam of her filly. Surely it is fraud to falsely sell a horse as something it is not, when you know the truth? So this YP/TF, whatever her name is on course for a court case hopefully

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=411361

Click to expand...

That link does not mention Barvae Penelope???
i am desperately trying to find the owner of a grey TB mare called TENEZ-LE CORDE i have been told she is a grey although i do not know for sure she had an appaloosa foal that was called "barvae penelope". if anyone knows who owns this horse please can you get in touch as have a few questions and need some info about this mare please. thank you very much for reading this. x


----------



## lhotse (20 February 2011)

Read it again, the mare produced a filly called "barvae penelope"

'TB mare called TENEZ-LE CORDE i have been told she is a grey although i do not know for sure she had an appaloosa foal that was called "barvae penelope".


----------



## whirlwindhorses (20 February 2011)

To register a Purebred Appaloosa foal with BApS you need a covering certificate signed by the stallion owner (or registered keeper). The stallion owner also has to send in a stallion return by the end of November each breeding season naming every mare the stallion has covered and dates covered. The certificate and stallion return have to match for the foal to be registered. I think anyone registering a foal over 12 months of age also has to have the foal DNA'd to prove it is by that stallion.


----------



## lhotse (20 February 2011)

Right, this was posted by Dumpling a while back.
'i cant enter BAPS classes apparently, or so i was told when i got her passport, as the stallion that was used was registered with them but not a licensed stallion with them, so she can only be placed on an annex register, so although she is a pure bred with years and years of history, because he is not licensed she is bumped down to an annex register  apparently this mean i can not enter her in appaloosa classes with the BAPS  was very annoyed when they told me that. and also because she is on it, if she has a foal in the future, that will automatically go on the annex register too'

So from that, it would appear that the filly has been registered on the annex rather than the main register?

The breeder is stating that the filly has been falsely registered on the maim register. Certainly, Dumpling has lied on here about the filly's breeding, but has she actually falsely registered her, or is that what the breeder has been led to believe from what has been written on the forum?

I can't see how she could have obtained a covering certificate for the supposed dam/sire, unless she has forged it somehow. But even then, from what she has written above, the filly is registered on the annex anyway.

Is there anyway to access this information from the BApS website. to find out what she has been registered as?


----------



## whirlwindhorses (20 February 2011)

lhotse said:



			Right, this was posted by Dumpling a while back.
'i cant enter BAPS classes apparently, or so i was told when i got her passport, as the stallion that was used was registered with them but not a licensed stallion with them, so she can only be placed on an annex register, so although she is a pure bred with years and years of history, because he is not licensed she is bumped down to an annex register  apparently this mean i can not enter her in appaloosa classes with the BAPS  was very annoyed when they told me that. and also because she is on it, if she has a foal in the future, that will automatically go on the annex register too'

So from that, it would appear that the filly has been registered on the annex rather than the main register?

The breeder is stating that the filly has been falsely registered on the maim register. Certainly, Dumpling has lied on here about the filly's breeding, but has she actually falsely registered her, or is that what the breeder has been led to believe from what has been written on the forum?

I can't see how she could have obtained a covering certificate for the supposed dam/sire, unless she has forged it somehow. But even then, from what she has written above, the filly is registered on the annex anyway.

Is there anyway to access this information from the BApS website. to find out what she has been registered as?
		
Click to expand...

She means the section X register, not the annex. Horses on the X register are horses who cannot be registered as pure because the purebred sire isnt licensed, they cannot be shown as purebreds and their offspring cannot be registered as purebreds. I will try to find my rule book!  The annex register is for foals with one purebred Appaloosa parent and one purebred Arab, TB or Quarter Horse parent.


----------



## lhotse (20 February 2011)

Just looked on the website, but can't see a search facility. Maybe if you are a member, you can search for a horse on there?
Also, the sire that she is claiming must surely be licensed?


----------



## thornacre arabians (20 February 2011)

If you go on the national equine database and type in aprilfall tuppence it comes up with the details of who she is registered with and the supposed parentage. This girl takes great pleasure in taking people in with her deceitful lies.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (20 February 2011)

lhotse said:



			Just looked on the website, but can't see a search facility. Maybe if you are a member, you can search for a horse on there?
Also, the sire that she is claiming must surely be licensed?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that stallion is a fully licensed purebred and owned by a member of BApS council.
There is no Appaloosa horse search facility for BApS members or non members.


----------



## lhotse (20 February 2011)

Is Corskie Vision licensed? If he's not, that is why she has forged the mare. Znensuk Chieftain is the sire of the mare that the filly is actually out of. Looks to me that she has had a covering certificate for Corskie Vision, and he IS the registered sire, but he has not covered the mare she claims.
I wonder what the owner of Gypsy Moth would make to all of this?

And I quote 
'hi yes she is out of august gypsy moth (dam) and Zhensuk Chieftain (sire) i have her breed history for about 20 years i think (great great great grand -dam and sires)'

' she is reg with BAPs and she does have thoroughbred in her somewhere lol? she takes after her daddy  he is Zhensuk Chieftain x'


----------



## whirlwindhorses (20 February 2011)

Yes Corskie Vision is a licensed purebred Appaloosa, and there is a 2008/09 breed register on the members pages. The 2009 is 41 pages!


----------



## omen62 (21 February 2011)

Is Barvae Penelope the correct dam?  NED shows her passport was issued by the spotted horse and pony society breeding unrecorded DOB 7 Dec 98.  So the TB dam is not confirmed, neither is the sire.  Perhaps that is why (if she did) she chose August Gypsy Moth, who does have recorded breeding issued by British Appaloosa Society

Perhaps it should be the responsibility of the the breeder to ensure their offspring are recorded correctly.  Before selling them on.


----------



## omen62 (21 February 2011)

Oh just found a novel & photos of said filly!!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=421685


----------



## whirlwindhorses (21 February 2011)

whirlwindhorses said:



			Yes Corskie Vision is a licensed purebred Appaloosa, and there is a 2008/09 breed register on the members pages. The 2009 is 41 pages!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Corskie Vision is not licensed as a stallion.


----------



## magic104 (21 February 2011)

Anyone interested in seeing a photo of said sire
http://kadanstud.blogspot.com/2009/01/corskie-vision-begining-of-kadan.html


----------

